# Photo Editing Programs????



## nfaye (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone! 

So i just got my new Nikon D3100 last night!! i am very excited!! and i have my first family photo shoot this weekend!! :sillysmi: I was wondering what type of photo editing program everyone used to get started, one that doesn't cost a whole lot as i so not have a lot of money! Can anyone help me out?!?


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 4, 2010)

You can always start with free stuff, like picasa. Its a free program that will organize photos and small edits without spending a whole bunch of money. Even try picnik.com. Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## ann (Nov 4, 2010)

start with the one from nikon, then check out some free software, photoscape is just one, picasa is good for organization and it is free and does give one some minor adjustments options.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 4, 2010)

nfaye said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> So i just got my new Nikon D3100 last night!! i am very excited!! and i have my first family photo shoot this weekend!! :sillysmi: I was wondering what type of photo editing program everyone used to get started, one that doesn't cost a whole lot as i so not have a lot of money! Can anyone help me out?!?



You jsut got a new camera and have a photo shoot? what kind of shoot?

Below are links to 2 great FREE photo processing porgrams

Paint.net is a free excellent photo program:
Paint.NET - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Gimp2 is also very nice:
GIMP - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 4, 2010)

Adobe Lightroom and Photoshop seem to be the "go-to" programs for photo processing...but they can be pricy if you are on a budge.

There are alternatives.  I use two application for all of my processing, with the exception of HDR, I have yet to run into any limitations.

The first of which is RawTherapee.  RT is a true image processing application, it allows you to adjust exposure, curves, color, white blance.... everything you would need to do to develop a photo.  It works best on RAW images, but if you insist in shooting JPGs it'll work on them too.

The second is Gimp.  Gimp isn't much of a processing program, more of an editing program.  If you need to mask, or blur, or clone things out, or touch up blemishes, then Gimp will do all you need it too.

The two of them together will go toe to toe with Photoshop and Lightroom, but at a cost of $0... its well worth it.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2010)

chito beach said:


> Gimp2 is also very nice:
> GIMP - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


And with the UFRaw plugin, you can work on your RAWs too.

Your camera should have came with some type of RAW processor though.
Not sure what that would be for Nikon...  DPP for Canon...

PhotoShop Elements is pretty good too, and not too expensive.

Same goes for Corel PaintShop Pro.

(Both are around $80 US - I think.)


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 4, 2010)

My vote is also for Gimp (I use it pretty much exclusively). It is open source and 100% free.


----------



## nfaye (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone sooo much!! this is really helpful!! and once i take the pictures i will put them up here to see what everyone thinks!! thanks again!!


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2010)

chito beach said:


> nfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone!
> ...


Looks like it's a family photo shoot. :thumbup:


----------



## chito beach (Nov 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > nfaye said:
> ...



Ah never said I could actually read..........I was wondering if it was the OP's family or other


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 5, 2010)

May I just suggest that before you do this shoot you get a real grip of the camera before worrying about software. The better you are with a camera, the less time and money you should have to spend on software - I've often learnt the hard way!


----------



## richardalois (Nov 5, 2010)

Lightroom is certainly the best value for money.


----------



## gypsy_soul (Nov 5, 2010)

I was just about to post asking about this topic too.. great information, thanks!


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2010)

richardalois said:


> Lightroom is certainly the best value for money.


Really? Why do you say that?


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> richardalois said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom is certainly the best value for money.
> ...


 
I wasn't even going to bother asking....


----------



## KmH (Nov 5, 2010)

Adobe has trail downloads for their software.

I would also recommend looking at Corel's products like PSP (Paint Shop Pro)


----------

